# membership



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

joined up b4 donnigton just wondering how long my welcome pack would be thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can take up to 6 weeks as the TTOC is run by volunteers but worth the wait


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

i also joined up just before donnington, hope its worth the wait


----------

